# e collars



## CVHunter INACTIVE (May 28, 2013)

I am considering using an e collar on my pup when she gets a bit older. was wondering what others thoughts are on this. I'm not totally sold on the idea yet . But if it will make us more successful hunting i might have to give it a try.
Any pointers would be appreciated.


----------



## Slowyota (Jun 29, 2010)

COLLAR CONDITIONING...COLLAR CONDITIONING...one more time...COLLAR CONDITIONING. 
I have seen way too many dudes out there, buy a collar, put it on their dog and then fry the sh$%t out of them fully expecting their dogs to respond how they want. 
So if you get a collar, make sure that you collar condition them first and then training will become easier. It's not cure all. But it helps a ton!
Good luck in your decision.


----------



## Spry Yellowdog (Sep 8, 2007)

I would never train a dog again without a E collar. That being said, I would never use a E collar without proper use and understanding of it. I recommend a Sequential training program that uses E collar methods to grasp the consepts.

Spry


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Certainly educate yourself on thier usage. I like the others I certainly think highly of them when used correctly- it's made hunting and life better for both dogs and myself.


----------



## CVHunter INACTIVE (May 28, 2013)

Thanks for the response. Do you guys know a good reference on how to use e collars?


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

You can get a bunch of info on the internet about e-collars, there's a boatload of videos on youtube. I haven't ever used one with a hunting dog, however we use them fairly extensively with our police dogs, I have been introducing my new police dog to it over the last month. You can ruin a dog really quick with an e-collar. My recommendation would be this, start by having the dog wear the collar without even turning it on for atleast a few training sessions, this way he associates the collar as a part of his "uniform" and associates it with hunting/working/playing, that way he wont start with a negative association between the collar and corrections. Then start slow with tasks the dog already knows, basic obedience is probably the best place to start. Introduce the collar at a low setting while using a short lead or check line, timing is absolutely critical, if you can get someone to help you by running the remote while you run the lead that will help exponentially. Give the dog a light nick with each command as you are giving him input with the lead. Then over time you remove the lead using the "nick" as your input. Its quite a little more intricate, but that's the short answer. Take your time with it.


----------



## rlpenn (Mar 14, 2012)

What breed of dog do you have?


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Yes- internet- I think if you get on and search- Utahbirddogs.com , versatiledogs.com- gundogforum.com or uplandjournal.com you'll find a wealth of info. Those PP's are smart- you won't have any trouble .


----------



## Hardwater (Sep 14, 2007)

Used carefully, e-collars are an effective tool. 

My pointer is trained to respond to the beep/tone and will turn on a dime when I signal. However, I only use the tone if he is out of range of my voice commands and I can see exactly what he is doing. I rarely use the stimulation at this stage in the game (he is four years old). (Some hunters use a whistle instead of a collar with similar results). 

My biggest concern with e-collars is that stimulation is applied when the dog is doing something desirable. Here is a all-to-common scenario: the hunter loses sight of the dog in the tall cover and the dog does not come to the hunter when he calls so he zaps him. The dog still does not come so the hunter increases the level of stimulation and zaps him again and again until the dog appears from the bush having lost control of his bowels a cowering shadow of his former confident self. 

The hunter thinks to himself, "This e-collar is awesome, my dog wouldn't come when I called, but he sure responded to the stimulation." 

Effective use of an e-collar? Not even close. 

What was the dog doing at the time the hunter zapped him? Was he holding steady on a point waiting for the hunter to catch up? If so, the hunter just applied negative reinforcement to a positive and much-desired behavior. 

The take away: never hit the button unless you can see exactly what your dog is doing lest you train him away from desired behavior.


----------

